# where do you get water from?



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

I have been doing water changes 50% and haven't had any problems yet, but is hose water ok with the dechlorinator. I am worried about the temp it drops the temp a little more than 10 degrees. So is this ok or not? should I invest in something to hook up to the faucet or not? If I should what do you recommend to hook up a hose to the faucet I have to go through 2 rooms.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

don't add cold water to a warm water tank. dropping the temp 10 degrees very rapidly is not good for your fish.

Buy a 50' python. If that's not long enough, they have attachments you can connect to make it longer.

Randy
CFB


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i get my water from my tap.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

I use tap water and a python for my fresh water tanks. I have a ro/di setup for my reef tank but that water would be overkill for my cichlids and rhom.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i use well water i guess


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i use tap water, which comes from a lake nearby.

still using the good ole' bucket though. but i just moved my tank so a python might work now.lol. before it would have had to wind around a bunch of crap just to get to the tanks.lol


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

You should probably do more frequent, yet smaller water changes until you get something for the faucet. I think sudden temperature changes can break your heater, as well as stress your fish out. I'm going to have to figure something else out too, because I'm sick of using a bucket!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the worst thing is tripping while carrying a full bucket. just pray to god its full of clean water and not filthy tank water!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

Puff said:


> the worst thing is tripping while carrying a full bucket. just pray to god its full of clean water and not filthy tank water!


LOL!! iv triped, but to fall would be tha worst


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I use tap water with a python


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Tap with a python as well.
E


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

i use the good 'ole bucket and bathtub method to fill up the my tanks. /thumbup


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

gamgenius said:


> i use the good 'ole bucket and bathtub method to fill up the my tanks. /thumbup


Doesn't this cause soap problems?


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

kmart189 said:


> i use the good 'ole bucket and bathtub method to fill up the my tanks. /thumbup


Doesn't this cause soap problems?
[/quote]

?? Umm only if your water has soap in it. Then well you got some more problems at hand.
I use the old bucket.


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

Dav657 said:


> i use the good 'ole bucket and bathtub method to fill up the my tanks. /thumbup


Doesn't this cause soap problems?
[/quote]

?? Umm only if your water has soap in it. Then well you got some more problems at hand.
I use the old bucket.
[/quote]

Sorry I was being stupid and thinking a filled up tub and then scooping it out instead of using the faucet on the tub.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

How big is your tank. Pythons are really useful for big tanks, but for anything under 55 i just use a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

hahaha I can't imagine of useing buckets for my 300 gallon,wow that would suck..

Imagine changing 100% of the water in this 300 gallon with buckets it would take forever for me to fill it up...


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I just went out an bought me a python and I love this damn thing so much easier then the old bucket and I use tap water


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

Pitbullmike said:


> I just went out an bought me a python and I love this damn thing so much easier then the old bucket and I use tap water


best invention ever!!!!!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

just got me a python also..man it saves so much time..

do you guys add dechlorinator before or after you put the water in?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

I don't think it matters if you put it in before, after, or both because it's doesn't do much and unless it's a huge water change it's easier to just do it after. A lot of times I put all the stuff in while the water is coming out of the python.


----------

